# .45 cal. muzzleloader stuff



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a round ball mold with handles, a lee real bullet mold with handles, a new cast iron lead pot, a new dipper , take it all for 65.00 obo text 330-980-8128 Utah county


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

sold!


----------

